# Calibrating a Walmart Hygrometer...problem?



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

So I went out a bought a Walmart Hygrometer a couple of days ago, and I am doing the salt test to calibrate. When I first got it a couple of days ago, I just filled up a 2 liter bottle cap with salt and water, as directed from reading through the forums.

After 2 days, it stayed roughly at 63% humidity. I wanted to retest it, so yesterday, I did the 1tbsp salt/1 tsp water in a shot glass method. I even used a different air tight container. It is still showing 63% -64% rh. 

This is roughly 11-12% off the target. Is this hygrometer worth keeping, or should I return it?

If I do keep this hygrometer, and I want to keep my humidor rh at lets say, 65% rh, the Walmart hygrometer should read at about 54%, correct? 

Do you think it is too risky to keep this hygrometer? 

I should be getting my Humidor tomorrow, so I think I have some time before I need they hygrometer to be put in there.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh yeah...temperature is about 66 degrees. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## veeref (Sep 7, 2009)

dmisc said:


> So I went out a bought a Walmart Hygrometer a couple of days ago, and I am doing the salt test to calibrate. When I first got it a couple of days ago, I just filled up a 2 liter bottle cap with salt and water, as directed from reading through the forums.
> 
> After 2 days, it stayed roughly at 63% humidity. I wanted to retest it, so yesterday, I did the 1tbsp salt/1 tsp water in a shot glass method. I even used a different air tight container. It is still showing 63% -64% rh.
> 
> ...


This is the hygrometer with the temp/RH and min/max/clear button, correct? I think a variation of -11% is much too great, and I would return or exchange it. +/- 2-3% would be acceptable to me, but definitely not 10-11%. I have one of the wal-mart units, and it runs at -3%.

If you're not sure of your salt test, I would add another hygro and see if your actual RH is in fact 75%. Better yet, get one of those adjustable ones for ~$15-20.

Hope that helps,
Randy


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Randy,

The one i have is the one that you describe.

11% difference does seem like a lot. I would put in another hygrometer in there, but I cant find my other digital one...bummer.

I might have to return it.

Dan


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

dmisc said:


> Thanks Randy,
> 
> The one i have is the one that you describe.
> 
> ...


I got a Wal-Mart one and it read 10% low. as long as you did your test right and know the correction value... I wouldn't worry too much. Besides, what is your humidity source? Mine is beads and they are rock solid steady so I don't really feel like I need one, just like to see a number when I open it.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Eric,

I will be using 4oz HumiCare gel that I picked up at CI when I purchased my Humidor. I should be receiving the humidor and gel today.

I will probably be moving to beads sooner or later. I figured I just buy the gel at CI since I was getting my humidor there. 

Dan


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have had 3 of these little white hydrometers from Wally. All have been 10 to 12% off. I have the last one in my humi with a piece tape on the back so I remember the difference


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

dmisc said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I will be using 4oz HumiCare gel that I picked up at CI when I purchased my Humidor. I should be receiving the humidor and gel today.
> 
> ...


Mine is something similar to that. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish I would have found the HF beads earlier
If I had, I am not sure I would even have a hydrometer

just .02


----------



## veeref (Sep 7, 2009)

IMO, 10-12% seems like a lot. But I guess what matters is if you're comfortable with that error. My only concern would be the variance at other _actual_ RH values. i.e. if your humidity is actually 65%, is the hygrometer still only 10-12% off, or is it less or more? But that's just my anal-retentive side.

I have that same GEL from CI. It works pretty well. If you use other humidication sources, it may get slightly higher than 70%, but overall works really well. I've had mine for ~4 mos and haven't had to recharge them yet.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

That seems like it is off a lot. My Wallyworld hygrometers run at most 3 off. I would go exchange it.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Should I even rely on the analog hygrometer that comes with the humidor?


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Just curious. What manufacturer is it? I have 5 of the white Springfields from Walmart. They are all within -3.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

blueeyedbum said:


> Just curious. What manufacturer is it? I have 5 of the white Springfields from Walmart. They are all within -3.


The one I picked up is a Springfield as well.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

dmisc said:


> Should I even rely on the analog hygrometer that comes with the humidor?


*NOPE*
I got the analog hygro with my two humis. The first one I salt tested and adjusted it. It went into the humi and dropped to 70% and hasn't moved since +/-. They are duds IMO. When I got my second humi i never even opened the hygro out of the box and bought a Wally special. I got a lb of beads under my Christmas tree waiting on me.... won't worry bout a hygro again.


957


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I picked up the Springfield from WalMart too and salt tested it and tested it against my other digital. It is a steady -10 for me. I know the correct reading so it works for now. It is cheap but you can get better cheap ones at a pet store. I have a Fluckers thermal hygrometer and the things is great and very small. It was cheaper then the Springfield but not cheaply made.


----------

